# Tesla Model S sets a new record at Pikes Peak Hill Climb



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Blake Fuller, owner of Go Puck and Braille Battery, took to the 12.42 mile Pikes Peak hill climb in a Tesla Model S P90D and set a new record for a production electric vehicle.

The Model S Fuller used was pretty much in the performance department, but was stripped of most of its interior and given a full roll cage. Even with the Model S stock performance and being lightened to 4000lbs, Fuller ended up beating the production EV record by just over a minute at 11:48. The previous EV record for the 156 turn, 4,720 ft climb was 13 minutes.

Many ice cubes were harmed keeping the Tesla***8217;s batteries cool.



Blake Fuller talks about their car before the race:

https://youtu.be/wmWSnvWsV2s

_Source Electrek_


----------

